# Einspeisung in Schaltschrank -> Federzug- oder Schraubklemme?



## arne.pf (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo an alle,

gibt es eine Vorschrift, die besagt, welche Klemmenart für die Einspeisung gewählt werden muss?
Wir verwenden im Moment noch Schraubklemmen (Phönix UK10N) mit je einer Trennplatte zwischen den Aussenleitern und Neutralleiter.

Darf man dort auch Federzugklemmen einsetzen? und braucht man die Abtrennung? Bis jetzt bin ich in den VDE Normen noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden... 
Wie macht ihr es bei euch?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## knabi (4 Dezember 2012)

Warum sollte die VDE vorschreiben, welche Klemmen als Einspeisung genutzt werden?
Selbstverständlich sind auch Federzugklemmen einsetzbar. Trennplatten werden normalerweise nicht benötigt - genaueres sagt dir der Klemmenhersteller, der muß angeben, wie groß die Spannung zwischen den Klemmen sein darf - Stichwort Nennspannung.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Dezember 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Von einer derartigen VDE norm habe ich auch noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.
Die Trennplatten halte ich hier auch für unnötig.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## element. (11 Dezember 2012)

Wann braucht man die Trennplatten überhaupt?
Die meisten einseitig offenen Reihenklemmen haben doch so schon eine ausreichende Nennspannung.

Ich dachte die TP brauchte man nur um einen Überschlag zwischen benachbarten, unisoliterten Brücken zu verhindern (diese alten Lochbänder mit Schrauben drin).


----------



## Stanzman (11 Dezember 2012)

Wenn man die Einseitig isolierte Klemmen nutzt, dann ist ja die letzte Klemme in der Reihe natürlich seitlich offen und dann verwendet man die Abdeckplatten zum herstellen des Berührungsschutzes.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2012)

Bei uns hängt es vom Querschnitt ab. Ab 6mm² nehmen wir meist Schraubklemmen.
Die UK10N oder UK16N bauen einfach kompakter. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## knabi (12 Dezember 2012)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Wenn man die Einseitig isolierte Klemmen nutzt, dann ist ja die letzte Klemme in der Reihe natürlich seitlich offen und dann verwendet man die Abdeckplatten zum herstellen des Berührungsschutzes.



Ich denke, hier waren *Trenn*platten gemeint und nicht die Abdeck- bzw. Endplatten zum Verschließen der einseitig offenen Klemme.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Stanzman (12 Dezember 2012)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier waren *Trenn*platten gemeint und nicht die Abdeck- bzw. Endplatten zum Verschließen der einseitig offenen Klemme.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Ah ok, dann hatte ich mich verlesen .
Also die *Trenn*platten verwenden wir z.B. für die Abtrennung bei Klemmleisten zwischen "Normalen" und "Ex" Bereich.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## element. (13 Dezember 2012)

Ich meine diese ganz kleinen Plättchen, die man von vorne in die fertige Klemmleiste steckt.
http://electopia.de/images/product_images/original_images/PhoenixContact_ig_1302215.jpg

Nicht Endplatten oder diese Böcke/Bremsen zum Beschriften.


----------



## Boeby (17 Dezember 2012)

Siehe Beitrag #4 ! 
Die TP werden nur bei gebrückten Klemmen benötigt!
Ich habe die aber auch schon eingesetzt, um eine bessere Übersicht an der Klemmenleiste zu haben!
Habe quasi die Potentiale optisch getrennt, wobei ich hier eher die großen Trennplatten genommen habe!

In deinem Fall werden die so nicht benötigt!
Ob du nun Schraub- oder Federzug nimmst, ist eigentlich schnuppe. 
Das ist eher einen Glaubensfrage! Zugelassen sind sie alle.
Frag mal deinen Kunden, was er haben will. Manche schreiben das vor...

MfG
Boeby


----------

